# intro from new member / rescue group in Maryland



## funchy (Nov 11, 2006)

Hi everyone

I'm new here. I like to trail ride on my draft horses. I've also taken dressage lessons, worked at a therapeutic barn, and started training for mounted search and rescue.

I'm also a member of our local horse non-profit, Equihab http://www.equihab.com, which is based in Maryland. Our group does all breeds. If anyone is looking to adopt, we have horses at the moment who need homes. Please email the org directly: [email protected]

If anyone wants to talk to me, drop me a line!

Thanks!


----------



## mistygurl101 (Nov 11, 2006)

I will definately tell all my friends who are looking for new horses, about your rescue organization!


----------

